# uberX, UberPlus



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Hey all,
. consumer playing game with uberplus. They look if the plus is on the x system, then ping the on the x to get the plus cars. It has happened to me a few times. I just opted out of x. The plus that opted into x are going to be real busy. I even had one call me and complain that I wont accept her x rate, I said that's right, I'm plus. Enjoy your ride in a Prius and hung up on her. Even if you qualify for plus and want to do X, then you should opt out of plus, because your being played like a ***** from the consumer.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Issue with uberx, the pings come in as fast as you turn on the phone, no chance for a plus ping. Two tonight have pinged me uberx and have followed up by calling me. There is something really messed up as they know or there is son loop hole that is being used to ping the plus car on the x network. There are x cars everywhere and they are closer to the ping than me. I dont get it, I think they are cancelling the x cars until they get one they like, oh hell, I dont know, but they can't fix my phone quick enough so I dont get the x call


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Friday and yesterday I had tons of plus pings in Beverly Hills and Weho. Did really well yesterday.  Today, however, I only drove for a little while earlier today and then tonight. Nothing.... I hope this wasn't a short lived experiment. I'm curious re anyone else's experiences today. BTW thanks for all your posts.


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

I have picked up few ppl that I'm sure didn't know it was plus and my rating has gone down a point ( really don't care about that) and also had a lady get in my car, compliment saying "nice car" I said it's a plus she had a heart attack and asked for a cancel, boyfriend laughed at her cheap ass. I think it's gonna be hot for a lil longer than it will slow because black cars already know they are ****ed and will join uberPlus; how SUVs pick up black calls, this is just another smart business move by uber, yesterday I got picked up by a Mercedes s550, he takes black and plus calls and he also said black care is soon to be gone. And check in a week or so see how many more registered Plus cars will be on the road.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

I had a snotty young woman ping plus last night in BH and I accepted. She called me before I picked her up and she obnoxiously said she didn't want to be picked up in my C Class Mercedes but wanted a black car... I told her to cancel and ping a black car. Now it makes sense. Perhaps she was hoping to get a black car cheaper under plus. It seems plus is going to hurt the drivers across the board. I don't really see any upside for any category at the end of the day if it causes black car drivers to drive for less and take the plus market. But consumers will get nicer cars for much cheaper. As some price point, it may not be worth using one's car to drive if the amount one can make keeps going down.


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

Ppl are too cheap now days but still want more.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> I had a snotty young woman ping plus last night in BH and I accepted. She called me before I picked her up and she obnoxiously said she didn't want to be picked up in my C Class Mercedes but wanted a black car... I told her to cancel and ping a black car. Now it makes sense. Perhaps she was hoping to get a black car cheaper under plus. It seems plus is going to hurt the drivers across the board. I don't really see any upside for any category at the end of the day if it causes black car drivers to drive for less and take the plus market. But consumers will get nicer cars for much cheaper. As some price point, it may not be worth using one's car to drive if the amount one can make keeps going down.


So, now they get pissed off when they order a Plus and get exactly what they ordered?
This entitlement attitude is getting ridiculous.
Let's all order cheap hotel rooms and demand free upgrade to a penthouse with a 360 view


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Hey all,
> . consumer playing game with uberplus. They look if the plus is on the x system, then ping the on the x to get the plus cars. It has happened to me a few times. I just opted out of x. The plus that opted into x are going to be real busy. I even had one call me and complain that I wont accept her x rate, I said that's right, I'm plus. Enjoy your ride in a Prius and hung up on her. Even if you qualify for plus and want to do X, then you should opt out of plus, because your being played like a ***** from the consumer.


Uber doesn't have the option of opting out of X (at the drivers option) and just doing XL where I'm at. My only recourse is to ignore X pings at my discretion.  So far I have not had an issue with a high non-acceptance rate and I presume Uber likes it when I drive my nice XL for X pax. The pax sure as hell like it!


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

They are


Gemgirlla said:


> I had a snotty young woman ping plus last night in BH and I accepted. She called me before I picked her up and she obnoxiously said she didn't want to be picked up in my C Class Mercedes but wanted a black car... I told her to cancel and ping a black car. Now it makes sense. Perhaps she was hoping to get a black car cheaper under plus. It seems plus is going to hurt the drivers across the board. I don't really see any upside for any category at the end of the day if it causes black car drivers to drive for less and take the plus market. But consumers will get nicer cars for much cheaper. As some price point, it may not be worth using one's car to drive if the amount one can make keeps going down.


 they are all trying to get something for nothing. I hate picking up in Beverly hills. They give new meaning to the word pretentious, now when I get a ping, I accept it and the drive off in another direction. Especially the high school on moreno. When I see that street, I cringe. Causes undue stress. Heightens my blood pressure, need hypertension meds. Its already known you can get a cheap price black car, by playing the game. If the drivers dont take a stand this entire thing will implode. Good answer, tell her she clicked on the wrong category, slide the bar too, black car and that's what shell get. That's what I saw Friday, a field of black cars, left their lax posts and came out to play. Already saturated and it only launched a see ago, God knows how saturated it will be in 2 weeks. The only thing veterans have is that we know are fishing holes. I think everyone should park at the pier, that's the best spot, haha!!!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> They are
> they are all trying to get something for nothing. I hate picking up in Beverly hills. They give new meaning to the word pretentious, now when I get a ping, I accept it and the drive off in another direction. Especially the high school on moreno. When I see that street, I cringe. Causes undue stress. Heightens my blood pressure, need hypertension meds.


For the record drivers NEED to ask for I.D's of anyone they think may be under 18 OR they risk breaking various laws about giving rides to minors.

I've had to turn down a few. They get really pissed but I'm not taking that chance. If they don't have an I.D. and I don't think they are 18...so long...cancelled.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> They are
> they are all trying to get something for nothing. I hate picking up in Beverly hills. They give new meaning to the word pretentious, now when I get a ping, I accept it and the drive off in another direction. Especially the high school on moreno. When I see that street, I cringe. Causes undue stress. Heightens my blood pressure, need hypertension meds. Its already known you can get a cheap price black car, by playing the game. If the drivers dont take a stand this entire thing will implode. Good answer, tell her she clicked on the wrong category, slide the bar too, black car and that's what shell get. That's what I saw Friday, a field of black cars, left their lax posts and came out to play. Already saturated and it only launched a see ago, God knows how saturated it will be in 2 weeks. The only thing veterans have is that we know are fishing holes. I think everyone should park at the pier, that's the best spot, haha!!!


Thanks for the reply! I wondered about SM. I ended up down there two Friday nights ago and had a lot of fun taking the people bar hopping (at least before 12am). It seems to always surge there on the weekends... The only good thing about BH is the business travelers. I've picked up some really nice Europeans who don't mind paying more and sometimes even give me a tip (which of course I try to decline (sort of)  )


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> For the record drivers NEED to ask for I.D's of anyone they think may be under 18 OR they risk breaking various laws about giving rides to minors.
> 
> I've had to turn down a few. They get really pissed but I'm not taking that chance. If they don't have an I.D. and I don't think they are 18...so long...cancelled.


Really? I have picked up kids from school. I don't recall seeing this regulation....


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> Thanks for the reply! I wondered about SM. I ended up down there two Friday nights ago and had a lot of fun taking the people bar hopping (at least before 12am). It seems to always surge there on the weekends... The only good thing about BH is the business travelers. I've picked up some really nice Europeans who don't mind paying more and sometimes even give me a tip (which of course I try to decline (sort of)  )


I never decline a tip, I always say thank yoy very much it is really appreciated. Never decline, it sends the wrong message.

I pick up kids all the time too. There safer with me than a cab as there is traceability.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Of course I would NEVER decline a tip  but the tippers seem to appreciate it even more when I say its not necessary and thank them profusely for it! 

Good to know about kids. I was a little worried. Thanks!


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

I think in LA area the black town cars who are not allowed in uber black anymore are being dumped into doing uber plus.
I pinged a plus car to see what was coming last night to see a town car with livery plates on it.so it was an ex uber black car.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> Of course I would NEissueER decline a tip  but the tippers seem to appreciate it even more when I say its not necessary and thank them profusely for it!
> 
> Good to know about kids. I was a little worried. Thanks!


Some drivers risk being fired, trying to educate riders about tip issue with signs, conversations that could be sicretly recorded by snitches and some party poopers shit on their heads to score some extra "apprciations" from the passengers they will never see again


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

toi said:


> I think in LA area the black town cars who are not allowed in uber black anymore are being dumped into doing uber plus.
> I pinged a plus car to see what was coming last night to see a town car with livery plates on it.so it was an ex uber black car.


Anything 2008 and older was put into plus. True they are the old black cars. Not sure if the newer ones are doing it also, anyone? I know on the weekend there are do many, its crazy.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

puber said:


> Some drivers risk being fired, trying to educate riders about tip issue with signs, conversations that could be sicretly recorded by snitches and some party poopers shit on their heads to score some extra "apprciations" from the passengers they will never see again


I never mention tipping. Only accept if they have it out already and handing it to me.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

puber said:


> Some drivers risk being fired, trying to educate riders about tip issue with signs, conversations that could be sicretly recorded by snitches and some party poopers shit on their heads to score some extra "apprciations" from the passengers they will never see again


My understanding is that it is not Uber's policy that drivers should decline tips but rather should inform passengers that it is not expected because it is in the fare already (which is disputable). It is up to the passengers after that. Correct me if I'm wrong please....


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Uber no longer claims it is in the fare.

They say "Uber is cashless" or "no need to tip" or "the driver gets most of the fare"

Take the tip when a pax hands it to you.

Tell them how much you appreciate it!


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Uber no longer claims it is in the fare.
> 
> They say "Uber is cashless" or "no need to tip" or "the driver gets most of the fare"
> 
> ...


 Thanks!!


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

I just opted out of UberX, sticking with UberPlus. So many less people getting in and out of my car, it was really getting beat up with so many people getting in and out of it. I have been ignoring the uberx pings, but I could be missing the plus pings because it is always pinging the x pings. Would you people please claim your clients? The frickin meter doesn't stop pinging.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> I just opted out of UberX, sticking with UberPlus. So many less people getting in and out of my car, it was really getting beat up with so many people getting in and out of it. I have been ignoring the uberx pings, but I could be missing the plus pings because it is always pinging the x pings. Would you people please claim your clients? The frickin meter doesn't stop pinging.


Pinging what, plus calls?


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> I had a snotty young woman ping plus last night in BH and I accepted. She called me before I picked her up and she obnoxiously said she didn't want to be picked up in my C Class Mercedes but wanted a black car... I told her to cancel and ping a black car. Now it makes sense. Perhaps she was hoping to get a black car cheaper under plus. It seems plus is going to hurt the drivers across the board. I don't really see any upside for any category at the end of the day if it causes black car drivers to drive for less and take the plus market. But consumers will get nicer cars for much cheaper. As some price point, it may not be worth using one's car to drive if the amount one can make keeps going down.


Let them get the black car, its 2008 or older. They are hammered, krylon black paint covering up dents and scratches, after they get one of those, they'll definitely want your c class after rolling in a hooptie black car


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

I am


puber said:


> Pinging what, plus calls?


I am UberPlus, but they allow me to take uberX too. But there are so many uberX pings I dont get a chance to get an UberPlus call. With UberPlus, its about 1/3 the people with the same amount of money. So instead of 30 a day, I can make the sane as doing 10 a day, well maybe a little more than the same ;-)


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh also i pinged an s-class mercedes according to the app. At $2.35 per mile im not sure why he wants to do uberwhatever other than black with an s-class


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> I am
> I am UberPlus, but they allow me to take uberX too. But there are so many uberX pings I dont get a chance to get an UberPlus call. With UberPlus, its about 1/3 the people with the same amount of money. So instead of 30 a day, I can make the sane as doing 10 a day, well maybe a little more than the same ;-)


It took them 2 days to opt me out after I requested


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Let them get the black car, its 2008 or older. They are hammered, krylon black paint covering up dents and scratches, after they get one of those, they'll definitely want your c class after rolling in a hooptie black car


LOL.. seriously ? Had a client, two days ago, say I could run over a fire hydrant and he would give me five stars. Yeah...one of those old black town cars...exec L (Just waiting for UberBlack to be an option...but I will not give up my fun UberX... and, yes, I keep it fun. I do have to be very smart about what I accept - learned a lot on this board. I never "cancel" , I just ignore if outside my profitable range)


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

puber said:


> It took them 2 days to opt me out after I requested


Thanks for the info


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Courageous said:


> LOL.. seriously ? Had a client, two days ago, say I could run over a fire hydrant and he would give me five stars. Yeah...one of those old black town cars...exec L (Just waiting for UberBlack to be an option...but I will not give up my fun UberX... and, yes, I keep it fun. I do have to be very smart about what I accept - learned a lot on this board. I never "cancel" , I just ignore if outside my profitable range)


If you enjoy, that's all that matters. Have fun with it.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Hey all,
> . consumer playing game with uberplus. They look if the plus is on the x system, then ping the on the x to get the plus cars. It has happened to me a few times. I just opted out of x. The plus that opted into x are going to be real busy. I even had one call me and complain that I wont accept her x rate, I said that's right, I'm plus. Enjoy your ride in a Prius and hung up on her. Even if you qualify for plus and want to do X, then you should opt out of plus, because your being played like a ***** from the consumer.


I had them doing the same thing out of OktoberFest this past weekend. They saw me on the app but I wasnt taking x from the festival. Got a x ping near me and said to hell with it. She text me immediately and said pickup was wrong. ..shes at OktoberFest. She canceled after I waited at her pickup location


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Let them get the black car, its 2008 or older. They are hammered, krylon black paint covering up dents and scratches, after they get one of those, they'll definitely want your c class after rolling in a hooptie black car


That's funny! It's the Saturday night party crowd that may be the problem. And then there were some people who were so drunk they didn't realize they pinged a Plus not a x. I'm sure sticker shock the next morning. LOL. I think this will get sorted out in time so its a good thing for the regular Plus drivers. On a positive note, I drove for a little while earlier tonight and it turned out to be a good night on Plus. Pretty regular pings. Passengers were really nice out of towners (except the guy from NYC. I'm from there so I can say that ). I had asked Uber to opt me back into x after a slow day yesterday (which they haven't yet). I may change my mind and just stick w/ Plus. Certainly less miles, less time and more $. Thanks for all your comments. Really helpful especially since I'm pretty new to all of this...


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> That's funny! It's the Saturday night party crowd that may be the problem. And then there were some people who were so drunk they didn't realize they pinged a Plus not a x. I'm sure sticker shock the next morning. LOL. I think this will get sorted out in time so its a good thing for the regular Plus drivers. On a positive note, I drove for a little while earlier tonight and it turned out to be a good night on Plus. Pretty regular pings. Passengers were really nice out of towners (except the guy from NYC. I'm from there so I can say that ). I had asked Uber to opt me back into x after a slow day yesterday (which they haven't yet). I may change my mind and just stick w/ Plus. Certainly less miles, less time and more $. Thanks for all your comments. Really helpful especially since I'm pretty new to all of this...


Yesterday was even slow for x. They updated me to plus only. Well see how it goes today. What I've realized is the x customer is so much harder to please. Especially if its surging, you will get a negative ranking no matter how charming you are. Hopefully I made the right decision. Only taking plus yesterday, I did better than doing a normal x day with a fraction of the customers. Currently I am the only car in the neighborhood, but irs early so well see what develops.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

I am curious to see how its going on UberPlus and whether the demand is there. They switched me back yesterday to get x pings also and all I got was get x pings last night... I wish I had a better sense whether driving for UberPlus only is a viable option.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

plus is very slow


Gemgirlla said:


> I am curious to see how its going on UberPlus and whether the demand is there. They switched me back yesterday to get x pings also and all I got was get x pings last night... I wish I had a better sense whether driving for UberPlus only is a viable option.


plus is very slow, had a good spike when it first came out, but from 10-3 there's nothing there. I have my meter on most of the time. I live in SM in the 90403. I see more and more plus out there but the demand is dwindling. Crazy, adding more cars and the market is,already saturated with 4 cars doing plus. I missed last weekend, had something to do so I don't know how the weekend was. I only receive plus rides. Its pretty dead, when I was receiving x calls, almost 95% where x. Goingbto take time until the consumer realizes that when x is at 2.25, they should take the plus.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

That's kind of what I have been seeing. Friday and Saturday were good. Sunday nothing. Monday night good. Last night nothing (although I was also taking x pings so I could have missed out). Certainly, a lot more plus cars in my areas (downtown during the day/Weho and BHs evenings). I picked up a guy last night who said he hadn't heard anything from Uber about plus and doesn't think Uber is doing much promotion for Plus, which is too bad. I definitely think there is a market there, especially for the business travelers and people who want a larger sedan but don't want to go Uber Black.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> That's kind of what I have been seeing. Friday and Saturday were good. Sunday nothing. Monday night good. Last night nothing (although I was also taking x pings so I could have missed out). Certainly, a lot more plus cars in my areas (downtown during the day/Weho and BHs evenings). I picked up a guy last night who said he hadn't heard anything from Uber about plus and doesn't think Uber is doing much promotion for Plus, which is too bad. I definitely think there is a market there, especially for the business travelers and people who want a larger sedan but don't want to go Uber Black.


The people who have been taking plus have been business people. They say there allotted a taxi and plus is similar to a taxi, so they take plus because the company is paying for it. Also convention people are taking plus to go out at night because their company is covering the cost of plus.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Apparently, per awesome fellow blogger, the XL drivers have the option to go online only XL or X/XL. He said XL drivers sent Uber emails and they gave them the option. Perhaps if a lot of us request it, they will do this for Plus as well. I will send an email request today.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> Apparently, per awesome fellow blogger, the XL drivers have the option to go online only XL or X/XL. He said XL drivers sent Uber emails and they gave them the option. Perhaps if a lot of us request it, they will do this for Plus as well. I will send an email request today.


Let me know how it goes, they denied my request


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

They denied my request as well. They said that if UberPlus goes full time they will consider it. I wonder how long it will take them to decide whether it will go full time. If they signed up a lot more drivers in the past few weeks who were planning to drive for UberPlus only but are now driving x and Plus, my guess is that there are now a lot more x drivers out there. I haven't seen x surging at the normal busy times like it did before Plus rolled out. It will be interesting to see how this all turns out.


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

Courageous said:


> LOL.. seriously ? Had a client, two days ago, say I could run over a fire hydrant and he would give me five stars. Yeah...one of those old black town cars...exec L (Just waiting for UberBlack to be an option...but I will not give up my fun UberX... and, yes, I keep it fun. I do have to be very smart about what I accept - learned a lot on this board. I never "cancel" , I just ignore if outside my profitable range)


Wait...you are driving a black towncar in Miami at $1.25/mile?? How are you breaking even. I was using the same car...just didn't make sense after the rate cuts...and uber black isn't taking tcs any more, your only hope is uber plus if they come to miami...hopefully you're 2008 or better


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

I am thinking about switching back to X.
Plus has no demand in LA.
I worked 2 evenings doing plus and got 1 call per hour.
Most trips net you $7 after fees.
This is total BS


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> For the record drivers NEED to ask for I.D's of anyone they think may be under 18 OR they risk breaking various laws about giving rides to minors.
> 
> I've had to turn down a few. They get really pissed but I'm not taking that chance. If they don't have an I.D. and I don't think they are 18...so long...cancelled.


Very smart! I can't believe the number of parents who will put their children in the vehicle of random strangers! We have transferred a few minors, but they have been friends or family of long established clients, and we make sure they have been briefed on name, bio, and chauffeur permit in advance. We also put the girls with our female drivers, not because our guys are bad, but because it makes parents feel better. Can't imagine a parent not caring, but I've learned that my imagination is limited! Lol


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Very smart! I can't believe the number of parents who will put their children in the vehicle of random strangers! We have transferred a few minors, but they have been friends or family of long established clients, and we make sure they have been briefed on name, bio, and chauffeur permit in advance. We also put the girls with our female drivers, not because our guys are bad, but because it makes parents feel better. Can't imagine a parent not caring, but I've learned that my imagination is limited! Lol


Good to know! Was the rules for picking up children in Uber's information for drivers? If so, I totally missed it. Anyone know what the law is in California?

I love this forum! I also didn't realize it was a huge potential liability to drive more than 4 passengers in a 4 passenger car only. I should have but I just really didn't think about it. I have picked up a few groups of 5 (young and a little drunk). Does Uber have a policy about cancellation in this situation? It seems only fare that the passenger would have to pay a cancellation fee if a driver drives to a location, press arrive and only realizes there are too many passengers to legally fit in the car when the passenger and friends get into the car. A passenger can see how large the car is once the drivers accepts the ping. It would be more considerate to cancel the ride immediately so the driver's time is wasted driving to a location where they actually can't legally pick up the passenger and his/her crew.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> Good to know! Was the rules for picking up children in Uber's information for drivers? If so, I totally missed it. Anyone know what the law is in California?


It is. And there are scores of under age technochildren with active Uber apps I'd bet. Probably got mommy or daddy's credit card on it. I wouldn't be caught dead with just me and a minor in the car. No way in hell for any reason. Not even with the parents blessings in writing.



> I love this forum! I also didn't realize it was a huge potential liability to drive more than 4 passengers in a 4 passenger car only. I should have but I just really didn't think about it. I have picked up a few groups of 5 (young and a little drunk). Does Uber have a policy about cancellation in this situation?


They can not force you to drive unsafely nor will they be there to help you make any decisions.



> It seems only fare that the passenger would have to pay a cancellation fee if a driver drives to a location, press arrive and only realizes there are too many passengers to legally fit in the car when the passenger and friends get into the car. A passenger can see how large the car is once the drivers accepts the ping. It would be more considerate to cancel the ride immediately so the driver's time is wasted driving to a location where they actually can't legally pick up the passenger and his/her crew.


It doesn't matter how big your vehicle is, at least once a week you will encounter a bunch of drunk kids trying to pile in your vehicle in excess of available seat belts.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

SoBeUBER said:


> Wait...you are driving a black towncar in Miami at $1.25/mile?? How are you breaking even. I was using the same car...just didn't make sense after the rate cuts...and uber black isn't taking tcs any more, your only hope is uber plus if they come to miami...hopefully you're 2008 or better


I am Palm Beach. What is "tcs"?

Most in my area are headed to airports, depending on the time of morning/day. Even the nighttime stuff is beyond the minimum fare and little to no driving to get to pickup. I live right in the middle of everything "hot" in my upscale town.


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

Courageous said:


> I am Palm Beach. What is "tcs"?
> 
> Most in my area are headed to airports, depending on the time of morning/day. Even the nighttime stuff is beyond the minimum fare and little to no driving to get to pickup. I live right in the middle of everything "hot" in my upscale town.


Abbreviation for towncars...they no longer qualify as uber black in many markets...the list of acceptable black cars is on here somewhere...at best if your TC is 2008 or better and plus comes to so fl, you might qualify for that, but those rates are similar to XL, not black...


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

SoBeUBER said:


> Abbreviation for towncars...they no longer qualify as uber black in many markets...the list of acceptable black cars is on here somewhere...at best if your TC is 2008 or better and plus comes to so fl, you might qualify for that, but those rates are similar to XL, not black...


I recall list of Uber black including Tc's...I'll search it.

...here https://partners.uber.com/signup/chicago/

I searched several cities for the "black" and see town car listed.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> Good to know! Was the rules for picking up children in Uber's information for drivers? If so, I totally missed it. Anyone know what the law is in California?
> 
> I love this forum! I also didn't realize it was a huge potential liability to drive more than 4 passengers in a 4 passenger car only. I should have but I just really didn't think about it. I have picked up a few groups of 5 (young and a little drunk). Does Uber have a policy about cancellation in this situation? It seems only fare that the passenger would have to pay a cancellation fee if a driver drives to a location, press arrive and only realizes there are too many passengers to legally fit in the car when the passenger and friends get into the car. A passenger can see how large the car is once the drivers accepts the ping. It would be more considerate to cancel the ride immediately so the driver's time is wasted driving to a location where they actually can't legally pick up the passenger and his/her crew.


You are limited by the number of seat belts in private vehicle.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> Good to know! Was the rules for picking up children in Uber's information for drivers? If so, I totally missed it. Anyone know what the law is in California?
> 
> I love this forum! I also didn't realize it was a huge potential liability to drive more than 4 passengers in a 4 passenger car only. I should have but I just really didn't think about it. I have picked up a few groups of 5 (young and a little drunk). Does Uber have a policy about cancellation in this situation? It seems only fare that the passenger would have to pay a cancellation fee if a driver drives to a location, press arrive and only realizes there are too many passengers to legally fit in the car when the passenger and friends get into the car. A passenger can see how large the car is once the drivers accepts the ping. It would be more considerate to cancel the ride immediately so the driver's time is wasted driving to a location where they actually can't legally pick up the passenger and his/her crew.


Found this as of 2010
CA Vehicle Code § 27315(d)(1) does not apply to the operator of a taxicab when it is driven on a city street and is engaged in the transportation of a fare‐paying passenger.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> You are limited by the number of seat belts in private vehicle.


That makes sense.


----------



## moreplus (Jan 3, 2015)

Gemgirlla said:


> I had a snotty young woman ping plus last night in BH and I accepted. She called me before I picked her up and she obnoxiously said she didn't want to be picked up in my C Class Mercedes but wanted a black car... I told her to cancel and ping a black car. Now it makes sense. Perhaps she was hoping to get a black car cheaper under plus. It seems plus is going to hurt the drivers across the board. I don't really see any upside for any category at the end of the day if it causes black car drivers to drive for less and take the plus market. But consumers will get nicer cars for much cheaper. As some price point, it may not be worth using one's car to drive if the amount one can make keeps going down.


I had a guy call me after a plus ping to ask me what year my Jaguar was, and then said I guess that will do... It's a firkin 2012 Jaguar for gawd sakes. Then when I got there, he asked if I take X calls too, which I said no.

I THINK THE NICE LUXURY CARS THAT ACCEPT X ARE SCREWING IT UP FOR LUXURY CAR OWNERS. SIMPLY BECAUSE IVE HAD A COUPLE PASSENGERS COMMENT HOW THEY HAVE LUCKED UP A FEW TMES WITH X ANG GOTTEN A LUXURY CAR.


----------



## moreplus (Jan 3, 2015)

Gemgirlla said:


> Thanks for the reply! I wondered about SM. I ended up down there two Friday nights ago and had a lot of fun taking the people bar hopping (at least before 12am). It seems to always surge there on the weekends... The only good thing about BH is the business travelers. I've picked up some really nice Europeans who don't mind paying more and sometimes even give me a tip (which of course I try to decline (sort of)  )


Yeah, that one kind of save my day today, kinda


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

I take x and plus
The only diffetence between 2 is that I offer water to the plus riders.


----------



## moreplus (Jan 3, 2015)

Gemgirlla said:


> Apparently, per awesome fellow blogger, the XL drivers have the option to go online only XL or X/XL. He said XL drivers sent Uber emails and they gave them the option. Perhaps if a lot of us request it, they will do this for Plus as well. I will send an email request today.


I've requested this as well


----------



## moreplus (Jan 3, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> Let me know how it goes, they denied my request


They told me when the demand for plus goes up they will give us this option. My last 2 passenger pick ups were at gentlemen clubs on the west side, and both mentioned liking to use plus more. They loved the fact that I pulled up in a Jag and said they'll be using plus more. They are sick of the Prius/corolla experience.


----------



## moreplus (Jan 3, 2015)

Gemgirlla said:


> They denied my request as well. They said that if UberPlus goes full time they will consider it. I wonder how long it will take them to decide whether it will go full time. If they signed up a lot more drivers in the past few weeks who were planning to drive for UberPlus only but are now driving x and Plus, my guess is that there are now a lot more x drivers out there. I haven't seen x surging at the normal busy times like it did before Plus rolled out. It will be interesting to see how this all turns out.


My first day NYE I had no idea what plus was, I knew something was wrong when everyone jumping into my Jag was so surprised "nice car" is what I kept hearing all night. Then of course the fare gave it away. I immediately opted out of X.

Sine you all started in October, now being 2015. Are you noticing more plus fares?


----------



## Driver_Patric (Jan 1, 2015)

I drive plus only in OC and had constant demand on NYE but the last 3 nights I waited hours for a ping. Only got them when I outlasted other drivers who probably got fed up and went home. Then I ended up getting drunks who kept slamming my car door. Probably forced to call for plus instead of x since I was the only option. Wonder if it was like this pre NY?


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

No it wasn't like this before the holiday. I'll explain more later.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Need colleges to get back in session. Plus when spring comes, tourism comes back. It will pick up. also, many weekend warriors will go back to work tomorrow. Might be dead until mid January. Just hang on if you can. Peeps will start to drop off again.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Plus has gotten saturated like x too, but I don't take x clients unless the surge is,at least 2.2x


----------



## moreplus (Jan 3, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> Need colleges to get back in session. Plus when spring comes, tourism comes back. It will pick up. also, many weekend warriors will go back to work tomorrow. Might be dead until mid January. Just hang on if you can. Peeps will start to drop off again.


Looking forward to seeing that. I've held off all weekend from even considering opting into X. Had a good Sunday Morning with Airport Fairs, Saturday was a little rough, but I'm seeing the potential and picking up on trends.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

moreplus said:


> They told me when the demand for plus goes up they will give us this option. My last 2 passenger pick ups were at gentlemen clubs on the west side, and both mentioned liking to use plus more. They loved the fact that I pulled up in a Jag and said they'll be using plus more. They are sick of the Prius/corolla experience.


I have the option now. Some csr's know how to do it, some dont.

I get the same comments about plus. Issue now is, doesn't matter which category you're in they all have too many cars


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

moreplus said:


> Looking forward to seeing that. I've held off all weekend from even considering opting into X. Had a good Sunday Morning with Airport Fairs, Saturday was a little rough, but I'm seeing the potential and picking up on trends.


What part of the city do you work in?


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

moreplus said:


> I had a guy call me after a plus ping to ask me what year my Jaguar was, and then said I guess that will do... It's a firkin 2012 Jaguar for gawd sakes. Then when I got there, he asked if I take X calls too, which I said no.
> 
> I THINK THE NICE LUXURY CARS THAT ACCEPT X ARE SCREWING IT UP FOR LUXURY CAR OWNERS. SIMPLY BECAUSE IVE HAD A COUPLE PASSENGERS COMMENT HOW THEY HAVE LUCKED UP A FEW TMES WITH X ANG GOTTEN A LUXURY CAR.


What a DB! One of the reasons I would only take X customers if there is a high surge (2.5x +) and its more expensive then Plus. At that point, I switch over an just take X requests.
(I had Uber add a vehicle that allows my to pick up just X.) I really don't use it all that much though because honestly b/c I prefer the Plus customers.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

moreplus said:


> My first day NYE I had no idea what plus was, I knew something was wrong when everyone jumping into my Jag was so surprised "nice car" is what I kept hearing all night. Then of course the fare gave it away. I immediately opted out of X.
> 
> Sine you all started in October, now being 2015. Are you noticing more plus fares?


They didn't enroll you into Plus right away with your car? When did you sign up?


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> I have the option now. Some csr's know how to do it, some dont.
> 
> I get the same comments about plus. Issue now is, doesn't matter which category you're in they all have too many cars


I've noticed a lot of Black SUVs are also signed in to pick up Plus rides. From what I hear, they have been slow as well. I think once things get back to normal and they get busy, they will stop picking up Plus rides so much and there will be less Plus cars online. I have noticed it got better the last 2 nights. Not great like it was but certainly better than it has been over Christmas and NYE.

I picked up a customer last night on Plus who said he is annoyed that the older Black town cars are now picking up Plus rides because they are beat up. His expectation on Plus is that he will be picked up in a nice luxury car. That's why he takes Plus. At least these cars can pick up a the airport since they are licensed, which is probably why Uber pushed them to Plus instead of X.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> I've noticed a lot of Black SUVs are also signed in to pick up Plus rides. From what I hear, they have been slow as well. I think once things get back to normal and they get busy, they will stop picking up Plus rides so much and there will be less Plus cars online. I have noticed it got better the last 2 nights. Not great like it was but certainly better than it has been over Christmas and NYE.
> 
> I picked up a customer last night on Plus who said he is annoyed that the older Black town cars are now picking up Plus rides because they are beat up. His expectation on Plus is that he will be picked up in a nice luxury car. That's why he takes Plus. At least these cars can pick up a the airport since they are licensed, which is probably why Uber pushed them to Plus instead of X.


Yep, I noticed the same thing, the suv's are taking plus, surprised they haven't opted into XL as well. This is why I think the GL is the perfect uber car, just get the smallest motor possible and the smallest wheel size. because you want the best gas mileage as possible and the cheapest tires to replace as they will be replaced often.

I also get the same response on the older black cars. I just tell the passenger to email uber. Tell them what you expect from plus and you dont expect a run down black car. So many business people have switched to plus.

You can also tell him to cancel the car and,wait a few minutes and try again


----------



## SeattleUber (Aug 30, 2014)

Wish i had the choice XL only upgrade option in Seattle but would think a Plus/Select would be coming to Seattle and San Fran soon?


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

Also, I could be wrong, some plus cars are so desperate they pick up X calls without surge, so pax getting used to nice cars under X.

Also new drivers instead of leasing Prius they are leasing plus cars, which saturated the shit out of plus. 

At the end with this rates if it goes like this everyone should just get plus cars and get rid of UberX but that's a long shot.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> I've noticed a lot of Black SUVs are also signed in to pick up Plus rides. From what I hear, they have been slow as well. I think once things get back to normal and they get busy, they will stop picking up Plus rides so much and there will be less Plus cars online. I have noticed it got better the last 2 nights. Not great like it was but certainly better than it has been over Christmas and NYE.
> 
> I picked up a customer last night on Plus who said he is annoyed that the older Black town cars are now picking up Plus rides because they are beat up. His expectation on Plus is that he will be picked up in a nice luxury car. That's why he takes Plus. At least these cars can pick up a the airport since they are licensed, which is probably why Uber pushed them to Plus instead of X.


That's probably one of the reasons plus doesn't surge, all the black and SUV that are opting into that category.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

jakob said:


> Also, I could be wrong, some plus cars are so desperate they pick up X calls without surge, so pax getting used to nice cars under X.
> 
> Also new drivers instead of leasing Prius they are leasing plus cars, which saturated the shit out of plus.
> 
> At the end with this rates if it goes like this everyone should just get plus cars and get rid of UberX but that's a long shot.


Agree with all of it.


----------



## Driver_Patric (Jan 1, 2015)

Yeah I was wondering if drivers peak around holidays and then quit cause it's so slow. Seems like a lot of drivers around right now after nye.


----------

